# [SOLUCIONADO] Mi gento dice que no tengo FlashPlayer Plugin

## Diabliyo

Hola:

Utilizo Gentoo AMD64 200.0, kernel 2.6.27-gentoo-r8, la siguiente Use:

```
USE="cddb cdaudio cdio xcb gsd mozilla-firefox firefox firefox-bin mysql apache2 php5 -minimal xscreensaver file-icons menu-plugins cpus -gs hdri -jbig jpeg2k -lcms -nocxx -openexr -q32 -q8 -wmf pcre trash-plugin -exif fontconfig -fpx -graphviz xcomposite -offensive -djvu zlib perl nls python -debug -doc startup-notification -vanilla% cpus bzip2 gnome gtk mmx sse sse2 alsa dvd cdr ssl -kde -qt3 -qt4 X acpi arts cairo dbus dvdr dvdread emboss esd evo encode edsfam firefox gif gpm gstreamer hal jpeg kerberos ldap mad mikmod mp3 mpeg ogg opengl oss pdf png qt3support quicktime sdl svg tiff truetype vorbis win32codecs unicode xml xv usb png nls xvmc a52 zeroconf nsplugin wmp wmv xvid ati aac ntfs real xcomposite xinerama 3dnow 3dnowext fbcon divx gmedia cpufreq"
```

Los siguintes paquetes instalados:

```
 

*  media-libs/libflash

      Latest version available: 0.4.10-r1

      Latest version installed: 0.4.10-r1

      Size of files: 172 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.swift-tools.com/Flash/

      Description:   A library for flash animations

      License:       GPL-2

 

*  net-www/netscape-flash

      Latest version available: 10.0.15.3

      Latest version installed: 10.0.15.3

      Size of files: 5,072 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.adobe.com/

      Description:   Adobe Flash Player

      License:       AdobeFlash-10

 

*  kde-base/nsplugins

      Latest version available: 3.5.9

      Latest version installed: 3.5.9

      Size of files: 23,707 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.kde.org/

      Description:   Netscape plugins support for Konqueror.

      License:       GPL-2
```

Cuando acceso a youtube me marca:

```
Hola, tienes JavaScript desactivado o una versión antigua de Flash Player de Adobe. Consigue la última versión de Flash Player. 
```

Que puedo hacer ??Last edited by Diabliyo on Mon Feb 23, 2009 2:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## afkael

desenmascara ésta versión que es para 64bits:

```
*  net-www/netscape-flash

      Latest version available: 10.0.21.1_alpha

      Latest version installed: 10.0.21.1_alpha

      Size of files: 3,627 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.adobe.com/

      Description:   Adobe Flash Player

      License:       AdobeFlash-10
```

----------

## i92guboj

Dinos de qué browser y de qué arquitectura estamos hablando.

----------

## demostenes

Y también para mozilla si tienes el noscript instalado deberás darle permisos a esa web...

----------

## bontakun

supongo q es por tener arquitectura 64bits a si q asegurate de usar la version precompilada de firefox, en el caso de q sea ese navegador

```
emerge -pv mozilla-firefox-bin
```

saludos

----------

## Diabliyo

Aqui la informacion actualizada a como me lo piden, pongo la versin de mi firefox y los plugins que tengo instalados:

Gentoo AMD64 2008.0.

Firefox version:

```
*  www-client/mozilla-firefox

      Latest version available: 3.0.6

      Latest version installed: 3.0.6

      Size of files: 52,379 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.mozilla.com/firefox

      Description:   Firefox Web Browser

      License:       || ( MPL-1.1 GPL-2 LGPL-2.1 )

*  www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin

      Latest version available: 3.0.6

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 16,477 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.mozilla.com/firefox

      Description:   Firefox Web Browser

      License:       || ( MPL-1.1 GPL-2 LGPL-2.1 )
```

Plugins:

```
*  media-libs/libflash

      Latest version available: 0.4.10-r1

      Latest version installed: 0.4.10-r1

      Size of files: 172 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.swift-tools.com/Flash/

      Description:   A library for flash animations

      License:       GPL-2

*  net-www/libflashsupport

      Latest version available: 1.2

      Latest version installed: 1.2

      Size of files: 13 kB

      Homepage:      http://pulseaudio.revolutionlinux.com/PulseAudio

      Description:   Adds pulseaudio/esd/oss audio output and HTTPS/RTMPS support to Adobe Flash 9

      License:       Adobe-SourceCode

*  net-www/netscape-flash

      Latest version available: 10.0.15.3

      Latest version installed: 10.0.15.3

      Size of files: 5,072 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.adobe.com/

      Description:   Adobe Flash Player

      License:       AdobeFlash-10

*  kde-base/nsplugins

      Latest version available: 3.5.9

      Latest version installed: 3.5.9

      Size of files: 23,707 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.kde.org/

      Description:   Netscape plugins support for Konqueror.

      License:       GPL-2
```

----------

## i92guboj

[quote="Diabliyo"]

```
*  media-libs/libflash

      Latest version available: 0.4.10-r1

      Latest version installed: 0.4.10-r1

      Size of files: 172 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.swift-tools.com/Flash/

      Description:   A library for flash animations

      License:       GPL-2

*  net-www/libflashsupport

      Latest version available: 1.2

      Latest version installed: 1.2

      Size of files: 13 kB

      Homepage:      http://pulseaudio.revolutionlinux.com/PulseAudio

      Description:   Adds pulseaudio/esd/oss audio output and HTTPS/RTMPS support to Adobe Flash 9

      License:       Adobe-SourceCode

```

Estos dos no los necesitas a no ser que estés usando estas librerías para desarrollar algo. Si algún paquete los necesita como dependencia los instalará por si mismo. Rara vez vas a necesitar instalar un paquete lib por tí mismo.

```
*  kde-base/nsplugins

      Latest version available: 3.5.9

      Latest version installed: 3.5.9

      Size of files: 23,707 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.kde.org/

      Description:   Netscape plugins support for Konqueror.

      License:       GPL-2
```

Este paquete es para habilitar los plugins en konqueror, si no usas konqueror no necesitas esto.

```
*  net-www/netscape-flash

      Latest version available: 10.0.15.3

      Latest version installed: 10.0.15.3

      Size of files: 5,072 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.adobe.com/

      Description:   Adobe Flash Player

      License:       AdobeFlash-10
```

Este es el plugin, pero para amd64 necesitas instalar también net-www/nspluginwrapper ó (nótese que subrayo el 'ó' para que se vea bien) bien usar la versión 10.0.21.1_alpha del plugin (tendrás que desenmarscararla), que funciona de forma nativa en amd64 y no necesita el wrapper.

----------

## bontakun

 *Diabliyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> *  net-www/netscape-flash
> 
>       Latest version available: 10.0.15.3
> ...

 

ya que tienes ese paquete instalado simplemente asegurate de que estas ejecutando el firefox instalado a partir de la instalacion binaria con un

```
firefox-bin
```

como comando desde consola

saludos

----------

## afkael

 *bontakun wrote:*   

>  *Diabliyo wrote:*   
> 
> *  net-www/netscape-flash
> 
>       Latest version available: 10.0.15.3
> ...

 

Tiene instalada la versión no binaria de firefox, es mucho más fácil desenmascarar el flash64 y actualizarlo que reinstalar firefox (y los emuladores de la arch), además de que la descarga de flash es mucho más pequeña que la de firefox. 

Las mejores soluciones son a mi criterio son 2 y en este orden: (una opción o la otra)

1)Actualizar Flash a la versión que digo en la primer respuesta

2)Instalar net-www/nspluginwrapper

Saludos

----------

## Diabliyo

La mejor solucion es la que propuso i92guboj, ya que solamente tuve que desenmascarar la version netscape-flashplayer-10.0.21.1_alpha y de esta forma no tuve que desinstalar el mozilla-firefox, me evite la necesidad de instalarme la version mozilla-firefox-bin y el emulador ndiswrappers.

El problema fue solucionado !!!  :Wink: 

bye bye

----------

